# Bummer Lamb Breeding



## stellalamb101 (Mar 14, 2012)

I relly don't know is this belongs on here but i was wondering if breeding bum lambs their first year is okay. this is my bum lamb that was MURDERED by my dad;s black mare they would be VERY small because they would be only about 4 weeksold when we buy them


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 14, 2012)

hate to ask and reveal what I don't know...but what is a bum lamb?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 15, 2012)

It all depends on the size of the lamb, not as much the age.  If the lamb has grown well and is of sufficient size, then there probably won't be any problems.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Orphan or bottle baby.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks...now a bottle baby or orphan sounds so much nicer than a bum lamb...LOL


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 15, 2012)

As long as it's about 2/3 it's mature size or larger, it's safe to breed your lamb.

Why did this lamb become an orphan?


----------

